# Nic salts taste



## Vaping1jzgte (22/3/18)

Hi All

I'm new here. I just made my first batch of nic salt juice for my rta, 15mg/ml.
Test batch is very fresh, hours old. I had a sample taste. I have one serious
issue with the salts though. I'm a ex drug addict and I get meth/tik taste from
it, it really puts me off, I guess it could be because of its "crystalline" form.
My question is will this taste mello out with time by steeping or not?

Regards
Bwaaaaa..Sutututu!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new here. I just made my first batch of nic salt juice for my rta, 15mg/ml.
> Test batch is very fresh, hours old. I had a sample taste. I have one serious
> ...



@Andre I'm sure you could answer this question?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre I'm sure you could answer this question?


I'm not sure @Andre knows what tik tastes like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (22/3/18)

Christos said:


> I'm not sure @Andre knows what tik tastes like


Ok ok ok...lets rather say chemical taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Christos said:


> I'm not sure @Andre knows what tik tastes like



lol but I know that he sometimes DIYs with nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/18)

Yes, i cannot stand it - I get a very chemical taste from it. From commercial as well as DIY juices made with nic salt. The taste does not go away for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (23/3/18)

Andre said:


> Yes, i cannot stand it - I get a very chemical taste from it. From commercial as well as DIY juices made with nic salt. The taste does not go away for me.



Ag f*k man. Thanks Andre


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (23/3/18)

@Andre Have you tried it MTL? Is it the same?


----------



## Andre (23/3/18)

Vaping1jzgte said:


> @Andre Have you tried it MTL? Is it the same?


I only do MTL. Tried the Gusto with pods, tried DIY nic salts - all the juices have a cleaning product taste to me. They add Benzoic acid to make it a salt of nicotine. Maybe that is what is imparting the chemical taste for some.

For my "pod" needs I am now happy with the Joyetech Ego AIO Eco. For the Eco I double my nicotine (it has a very low constant power output) and make sure the juice is not above 40PG/60VG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/18)

I have to agree... pod systems (and NicSalts) pretty much suck... the new version of the Aspire Breeze with 0.6Ω coils is a breath of fresh air and you can put normal juice in it... it's certainly no RTA but as small ninja systems go it is way ahead of the pack!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/3/18)

That's strange, I am very happy with nic salts, I just took a puff from the aspire gusto that @Rob Fisher gave me(thanks again) and I don't find any chemical taste.
But possibly my taste buds are not that sensitive because of all Indian food I eat full of chillies and hot spices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/3/18)

Taste is very subjective and our palates are different

I did try nic salts a few times on other devices (not my own) and for me i just dont like the smoothness.
Nic salts seem to deliver the cumulative nic loading without the throat hit (or at least a low throat hit)
For me i prefer the strong punch I get from my 18mg normal nic vapes

Couldnt detect a chemical taste from what i recall but @Andre has a similar sort of palate to me (most of the time) so his comment of it being a bit chemically is informative for me. I also only tried nic salts a few times at a shop and on one or two devices from other folk so havent tested it properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (26/3/18)

Update : I made another test 10ml batch last week. 60vg/40pg 20mg/ml TFA tobacco. Just had a puff and I'm loving it. 
Chemical taste not coming through the flavouring and it satisfies my nic needs. Now to go full tilt and leave the cigarettes completely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/18)

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Update : I made another test 10ml batch last week. 60vg/40pg 20mg/ml TFA tobacco. Just had a puff and I'm loving it.
> Chemical taste not coming through the flavouring and it satisfies my nic needs. Now to go full tilt and leave the cigarettes completely.



Wishing you all the best @Vaping1jzgte 
Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

